# Effective Warhydra + Dragon lists



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

The title says it all, what would be an effective dark elf army list that includes a dreadlord +dragon and two hydras?

(With a points limit of 2000)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

You don't really leave yourself with much to spend at 2K then! You're talking, what, 350 points for the Hydras, around 500 or so depending on load out on the Dragonlord... So about 1100-1200 points on the rest of the army. 

Do you have any ideas yourself on what else you'd like to bring?


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Not really, In the list I was working on before I have two units of 5 Dark riders with Repeater crossbows, a unit of crossbow men, a unit of harpies, a unit of shades and two sorceresses.

Then I remembered I have never seen an elf army in play or used one, so I have no idea what is good to take...

The reason I'm making this army is because I love the war hydra's and I love the plastic dragon , those are really the only things I care about having in the army.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The hydra can be devastating, so taking 2 is obviously big trouble if you get them into combat. First round of combat you get 7 hits from the hydra, 3 each from the beastmasters (which pierce armour) and of course rerolls. The hydra also has a breath weapon, can skirmish and the beastmasters are very hard to hit. 

I think I'd give up on sorceresses and go for no magic (ring of hotek in somewhere). To be honest, I'm a new player myself. I think you'd be pushing it to use nearly half your points on 3 units though - either that, or no one will play you taking 2 hydras and a dragonlord at the bare minimum points you can sneak them in at!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't think its possible to make a truly efficient list with double hydra + dragon, but like you i just love the models, including the new cold one knights, so I actually made a list for them. But I seriously doubt it's very good. Cool, but not good. 
However that didn't stop me from making this abomination:

Predatory Advantage – 2000 Points Dark Elf Army


Lord:
Dreadlord 
- Crimson Death 
- Armour of Darkness 
- Pendant of Khaeleth 
- Black Dragon 
Total: 545

Heroes:
Master 
- Ring of Darkness 
- Cold One 
- Heavy Armour 
- Lance 
Total: 148

Master 
- Battle Standard Bearer 
- Hydra Banner 
- Cold One 
- Heavy Armour 
- Lance 
- Shield 
Total: 210 

Core:
5 Dark Riders 
- Musician 
- Repeater Crossbows 
Total: 117

5 Dark Riders 
- Musician 
- Repeater Crossbows 
Total: 117


5 Dark Riders 
- Musician 
- Repeater Crossbows 
Total: 117


Special:
10 Cold One Knights 
- Dread Knight 
- Standard Bearer 
- Standard of Hag Graef 
- Ring of Hotek 
Total: 362

Rare:
War Hydra 175
War Hydra 175
Total: 350

Army Total: 1966


Obviously the BSB and the second master should join the CoK's making 6 wide and 2 deep. 
I do still think the list needs to be at least at 2250 if only to include some more units.
But i still can't wait till I have assembled it :grin:


----------

